
My students wrote haikus about compilers - lorisdanto
https://twitter.com/lorisdanto/status/993929000237060101
======
lhorie
Fun little trivia: aside from the 5-7-5 syllable structure, there are two
other qualities that typically make a haiku a haiku: kireji (a word that marks
a separation between two "verses, which works somewhat like punctuation), and
kigo (a word that makes a seasonal reference)

As such, not all 5-7-5 poems are haikus. One of the more well-known instance
of this are senryus, which are generally about humans as opposed to nature.

A lot of the poems in that thread actually look more like senryu than haiku
(which I feel greatly adds to the entertainment value!)

